# Waffenschaden beeinflusst den Zauber dmg?



## Zulzan (16. Mai 2012)

Mich würde mal interessiern ob der waffen dmg meine Zauber verstärkt oder ob ich eher eine waffe nehmen soll mit mehr int?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

die zahl im charfenster sagt im endeffect auf wie stark deine zauber sind. waffendmg steht dabei weit über direkten stats wie int/str/dex

die zahl im charfenster fügt alles zusammen waffendmg*crit*haste*boni

die links/rechtsklick zauber machen dmg*boni und können critten. wie schnell du sie zaubern kannst, bestimmt das waffentempo/angriffstempo

also imemr die items nehmen, die den gesamtdmg erhöhen (sieht man beim maus drüber halten, im vergleich zum angelegten item)


----------



## Mayestic (16. Mai 2012)

also im klassen miniguide von buffed stehts genau so

*http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/Guides/diablo-3-zauberer-wizard-guide-883867/

*
*Welche Waffen benutzt der Zauberer?*
Die Waffengattung spielt auf den ersten Levels keine Rolle,* entscheidend ist nur der Schaden des Gegenstandes*. Ob brachiales Zweihandschwert oder der für Eure Klasse typische Zauberstab – *je höher der Waffenschaden, desto höher fällt der Schaden Eurer Zauber aus*. Eure Waffe benutzt Ihr nur, wenn Ihr keine Arkankraft mehr besitzt und weiter die rechte Maustaste klickt. Selbst wenn Euch mal die Arkankraft ausgeht, habt Ihr immer noch Eure Kernzauber, sodass Eure angelegte Waffe eigentlich nie zum Einsatz kommt. Auf höheren Levels greift Ihr dann doch auf die typischen Waffen eines Zauberers zurück: Zauberstäbe und magische Kugeln für die Nebenhand gewährt Ihr Euch mehr Intelligenz, Arkankraft und viele weitere nützliche Attribute, die den verursachten Schaden Eures Zauberers enorm steigern.


----------

